# New Setup



## hollydolly

I hit the bird store today and got a few new swings and other toys and changed the setup a bit. Opinions or suggestions? I have a slinky looking yellow thing coming in the mail as well I am going to put somewhere on the side that is a little empty. Thanks!























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartPieds

Wow looks like a birdie paradise. What do you mean by a slinky yellow thing?


----------



## Blingy

Looks awesome! I found some yellow birds slinky things on Etsy awile ago that looked cool. I wanted to get one for my birds but postage to Aus was too expensive.


----------



## hollydolly

Etsy is actually where I ordered from! I live in the US so postage wasn't bad at all. She might be too scared to play with it but she may use it. It looked like a different form of enrichment from any of her other toys so I thought I might give it a try. These are the photos from the product description.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

hollydolly said:


> Etsy is actually where I ordered from! I live in the US so postage wasn't bad at all. She might be too scared to play with it but she may use it. It looked like a different form of enrichment from any of her other toys so I thought I might give it a try. These are the photos from the product description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the one I wanted to buy. I've tried to find something similar here but haven't had any luck. Oh, well, this is a problem we have a lot with overseas postage. It looks like a great toy. You'll have to let us know what your girl thinks of it.


----------



## Hunterkat

Looks amazing!


----------



## Jesska

Hollydolly, your cage setup looks like a wonderland! I love all the colours! I bet your birbies do too! Where did you get the colourful plastic rings you have holding your toys up? I've been using similar style baby rings and would love to find something smaller. (I don't know how safe the ones I'm using are)



Blingy said:


> Yep, that's the one I wanted to buy. I've tried to find something similar here but haven't had any luck. Oh, well, this is a problem we have a lot with overseas postage. It looks like a great toy. You'll have to let us know what your girl thinks of it.


Same here to NZ. :sad: I used a plastic rainbow slinky for Kowhai (only when I'm holding it and playing with him as he'd get himself tangled up unsupervised!) and he adores it. Would love to have something similar he could play with by himself.


----------



## hollydolly

Jesska said:


> Hollydolly, your cage setup looks like a wonderland! I love all the colours! I bet your birbies do too! Where did you get the colourful plastic rings you have holding your toys up? I've been using similar style baby rings and would love to find something smaller. (I don't know how safe the ones I'm using are)
> 
> Same here to NZ. :sad: I used a plastic rainbow slinky for Kowhai (only when I'm holding it and playing with him as he'd get himself tangled up unsupervised!) and he adores it. Would love to have something similar he could play with by himself.


Thank you! These are the rings I use. Amazon is where I got them and they are incredibly multifunctional. A pack of 100 for only about $7 US dollars. I use them to repair swings shes torn up, hang toys, make walkways, latch doors closed, ect, they even hold small millet pieces well and make it easy to hide treats around the cage for her to find. I have never had any issues with them. They are a life saver when it comes to hanging toys lower in the cage, helps me create more play room 

I will definitely let you'll know how the yellow slinky toy thing goes!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

Jesska said:


> Hollydolly, your cage setup looks like a wonderland! I love all the colours! I bet your birbies do too! Where did you get the colourful plastic rings you have holding your toys up? I've been using similar style baby rings and would love to find something smaller. (I don't know how safe the ones I'm using are)
> 
> Same here to NZ. :sad: I used a plastic rainbow slinky for Kowhai (only when I'm holding it and playing with him as he'd get himself tangled up unsupervised!) and he adores it. Would love to have something similar he could play with by himself.


It's a shame that high shipping prices get in the way of us buying some great things. A few days ago, I ordered some of the plastic links that are linked below but I got mine on eBay. They were only about $4.12 for 100 with free shipping. Try searching- 100 PCS Parrot Toys C-clips (in your eBay search bar).


----------



## Jesska

Thank you Hollydolly and Blingy (I ordered mine right now!)!

And Hollydolly, I just noticed all the sings you have too. It just looks like such a fun cage to play in!


----------



## IHeartAnimals

I see a PSI rating on the slinky toy. Looks like it's just a 1/4" nylon coiled air hose with the ****ings cut off and capped at the ends. This could be an easy DIY project if coil air hose is available where you are. 🙂


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you! And yes she has a ton of swings! I think 6 or 7 are in there now. She chews through the wood on them and I pull out my pliers and pull the old wood off and replace it with those links. I also replace bells and such as the need arises or I've even made whole new toy ls for her out of them out of other old toy parts! I did think that yellow curly thing looked like it might not be too hard to make. That would be cheaper than having it shipping to AUS!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear

My birds want to move in!


----------



## StarlingWings

That looks wonderful


----------



## hollydolly

Its here! Going to add it to the cage the next time I have time to supervise her playing. She likes to get into trouble 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy

hollydolly said:


> Its here! Going to add it to the cage the next time I have time to supervise her playing. She likes to get into trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yay! It looks great. I'm so jealous. I can't wait to hear how your little one likes it. Maybe you could snap a pic or 2 of her playing with/on it to share with us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

It looks great! Not a chance for boredom at all!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The cage looks like a wonderful kingdom.
Kowhai is very fortunate to have you giving him such a wonderfully safe and loving home. :hug:*


----------

